# Trees and shrubs and layout scenery



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

Does anyone know why Hong Kong seems to be the only place where we can get decent trees, or any trees at all for that matter? I bought some and they are great, but i cant handle the month to get them. Not to mention I don't like buying non-American. there must be a link somewhere for this stuff in USA


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

here ya go 

http://www.timberlinescenery.com/home.php

great stuff - I like all their products


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks, I checked them, way too expensive


----------



## Joe Fullager (Jan 22, 2012)

You might like to look into making your own, if cost is a factor. 
It's amazing what can be achieved with small cuttings from real branches and scenic materials.


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

Yea thAts true. I already made some "logs" for my flat cars with twigs and my band saw. that was easy, but trees? nah

i KEEP LOOKING FOR BULK PRICING. i JUST CANT UNDERSTAND WHY EVERY TREE ON eBAY IS FROM CHINA


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

BionicJcs said:


> i KEEP LOOKING FOR BULK PRICING. i JUST CANT UNDERSTAND WHY EVERY TREE ON eBAY IS FROM CHINA


Are you a newcomer to global economics? It's simple. It's because the labor costs are dirt cheap in China. I feel the same way about the little painted people from Woodland Scenics. The prices are ridiculous compared to those that you can get from China, which is why I got mine from a China seller on Ebay (as referred to me by Big Ed).

You made the comment that the timberlinescernery trees are too expensive (wow - _one_ tree for $8.95!, I agree) - well that's because labor costs in the USA are way, way more expensive than China. Why do you think TVs. cell phones, and all manner of every type of consumer good comes from China? It's too bad, but that's the way it is.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

sorry, you did not mention price, just MADE IN THE U.S.A. I guess I'm lucky, Timberline sells at most of the train shows around here and I get their stuff for way less than their website. 
I have to fully agree with xrunner...........way cheaper labor in china (sad stuff)

maybe contact timberline and see if they can sell in bulk at a better price, or maybe they have some older stuff for less? just a thought.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

how's 12 for $20 or so?

http://www.scalehobbyist.com/catagories/Scenery_Construction/JTT00092036/product.php

24 for $30

http://www.hotslots132.com/jtt-scenic-bulk-pack-trees-spruce-24pk-0592027-p-10763.html


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*trees and shrubs*

Hi: I am new to modelling, but have been picking up scenery items such as trees and shrubs at the dollar store, 5 or6 in pack for a buck. can find people in packs you have to paint sometime, same stuff you order from big guys made in china but a dollar. try the dollar store, general dollar stores, and watch hobby lobby and get the 40% off coupon can print from the web. Have bought some wood,glues paints on the cheap, also grass,look over in floral at hobby lobby bulk over their same stuff as in model section, but way cheaper!! just my 2 cents worht,i am on a budget too


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Have you seen these? Very nice product.

http://www.grandcentralgems.com/scale-model-trees.cfm


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

No certainly not new to global economics or any other kind. I know why our American partners run to china, its to make money. But if we all ran to china instead of trying harder here, we would have nothing. It has a lot to do with greed, because there are still substantial numbers of American enterprises still here that want to stay American, even if it means making less. No, I merely waned to know if there was an American alternative on this product, but it doesn't look to easy.


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

A good tip on the dollar store. Ill give that a look. One good thing is that ho scale isn't as important in landscaping and trees, as they can be as big or small as nature.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Make your own!*



BionicJcs said:


> Does anyone know why Hong Kong seems to be the only place where we can get decent trees, or any trees at all for that matter? I bought some and they are great, but i cant handle the month to get them. Not to mention I don't like buying non-American. there must be a link somewhere for this stuff in USA


Hey Bionics, If you want to save on the time and money...make your own trees. In the 2010 November issue of MRR there is a great article on the Art of Tree Making! Also if you go to the How To section of the forum you'll find the breakdown on Tree Making that I posted,with comments. I found that not only does it seem very gratifying and cost saving...it really adds to the layout in a big way! Check out some photos of the whole deal..its fun!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

When I bought my son a HO set back in the 80's I bought some scenary stuff at the LHS. He had a box of twigs and stems and he welcomed you grabbing a handful as you bought the glue, ground foam etc. Glue on the twig then into a paper bag of foam, shake and instant tree he said.
I asked where he got the twigs and he said the compost heap at the local cemetary!
Made great trees though.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

BionicJcs said:


> Does anyone know why Hong Kong seems to be the only place where we can get decent trees, or any trees at all for that matter? I bought some and they are great, but i cant handle the month to get them. Not to mention I don't like buying non-American. there must be a link somewhere for this stuff in USA


I hear ya. I just bought a lot of 10 trees from Hong Kong on eBay for less than 5.00 (including shipping) just on a larf to see how good these trees can be. I would like to buy some from my local train shop, but they are way too expensive.


-J.


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah,k I dont mind making some things, like cliffs and mountains, but trees are too many and too much work. I guess Ill have to just order a couple thousand from china and go along with the crowd. I do have to admit, the ones they have are really good. I oughta start making highways and sell them myself. I ordered a 9 ft piece of highway and all it is was a piece of 15lb felt paper with lines painted on. and it cost my 11 bucks just to see what it was. Logs are easiest. Just big twigs and cut the ends with the bandsaw.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

gandy dancer#1 said:


> Hi: I am new to modelling, but have been picking up scenery items such as trees and shrubs at the dollar store, 5 or6 in pack for a buck. can find people in packs you have to paint sometime, same stuff you order from big guys made in china but a dollar. try the dollar store, general dollar stores, and watch hobby lobby and get the 40% off coupon can print from the web. Have bought some wood,glues paints on the cheap, also grass,look over in floral at hobby lobby bulk over their same stuff as in model section, but way cheaper!! just my 2 cents worht,i am on a budget too


I would buy train stuff from Hobby Lobby... but the Hobby Lobby stores in Cincinnati have all but ceased to sell ANY type of train stuff anymore. You can still buy a full train set. They still have shrubbery type things as well, but the selection at the store near me is.... :thumbsdown: :lame:


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

BionicJcs said:


> Thanks, I checked them, way too expensive


And we wonder why these things are coming from China?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

BionicJcs said:


> I know why our American partners run to china, its to make money. But if we all ran to china instead of trying harder here, we would have nothing. It has a lot to do with greed.


Actually - it's completely market driven - you're a prime example. You want American made trees, but want them at the price of the Chinese ones. 

Companies move production overseas to remain competitive in a global marketplace. There currently are very few restrictions on imports into the US, and as such, foreign companies can flood our market with cheap products made in China.

Unless consumers are willing to pay the premium for products made here (at more than $100/week labor costs), then the production MUST be overseas because no one is going to make a product at a financial loss.

I'm not trying to attack here, but I find it funny that people think production moves overseas just for more profits. It's simply not true, it's just that labor costs are one of the few variables that you can really control in the manufacture of a product (steel, plastic, oil etc are priced as global commodities and therefore have a fairly static cost structure regardless of country of origin) - which leaves you with labor and shipping as your competitive edge. You can fit a buttload of trees into a 40' sea container and those little trees are fairly labor intensive to make (at least the nice, realistic ones.)


----------



## winnbear (Dec 23, 2011)

Not just in Cincinnati. Here in Oklahoma, the Hobby Lobby stores have phased out most of their train stuff. They used to have cars,engines, scenery and other things. Now, they might have a space of scenery about 6' wide. And for me, the closest hobby store is an hour away


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Hobby Lobby nationwide got rid of most of their train stuff. It's a shame, that 40-50% coupon was nice to have to get their construction vehicles, etc.


----------



## winnbear (Dec 23, 2011)

yeah, when I got my set for Christmas, was looking for more cars and stuff to go with it. Was depressed when they took out most of their train stuff.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

winnbear said:


> yeah, when I got my set for Christmas, was looking for more cars and stuff to go with it. Was depressed when they took out most of their train stuff.


The Hobby Lobby near me, had one N-Scale complete set and a complete HO scale set. I seriously contemplated buying the N-Scale set, parting it out and selling it but it would have been more work then it was worth....


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

My local Hobby Lobby has NO trains, just scenery items, etc. I only go there when I'm armed with a 40% off coupon and in need of something quick for doing scenery.
Bob


----------



## winnbear (Dec 23, 2011)

guess it is online or drive an hour to tulsa. not many hobby shops around anymore.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I just make my own.


----------



## winnbear (Dec 23, 2011)

Have seen where you can take some smal bottle brushes and cover them up to look like trees and other ideas


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

need pine trees ? make your own.

http://youtu.be/ClCwvzT2VG4

Ron


----------

